# Embarrassing post!



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I have just finished antibiotics for a chest infection and now I have thrush!

I feel embarrassed, as the itching is driving me mad. Lol.

I have put thrush cream externally but it isn't doing much.  I know people say about live yogurt being good, but do you eat it or put it on your lady bits, I haven't a clue!  

Thanks in advance.
Stacey
X


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is applying it.

Personally I would speak to midwife or gp and get a canestan pessary. Don't use the applicator in pregnancy.


----------

